# Once upon a time...



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

KEEP THE STORY GOING WITH THREE WORD RESPONES...

oonce upon a time


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

An old whiskeybum....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

drank a 40oz


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

in a park


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

next to TImbalandz


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

suddenly a squirrel


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

jumped on his


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

nuts, very ferociously


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and ripped them


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

to shreadz cause


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

he was gay


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and then the


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

squirrel decided to...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

go to the


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

border of sri lanka


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

to see the


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

king of cockroaches


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the cleanest roach


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

which happend to


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

realize that SriLanka


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

...was the best


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

But got lost


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

in the wilderness


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and died.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Nice ending ace. IBTL


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

acestro said:


> and died.


but came back


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

and died again...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

AND CAME BACK


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

and dies again!


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

seeking sweet revenge...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

to eat jim


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

and his nuts


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

jim finds chair...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and sucks on


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

cold barley pop


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

then sucked on


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

his thumb, fearing...

whiskeybums beckoned call....


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

...then he sucked


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

timbz meatspin all


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

leafs won tonight


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and the raptors


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

signed steve nash


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and he scored


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

101 points at


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

space jams main


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

event. then died.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cuz the crowds


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

all suddenly farted.



NJKILLSYOU said:


> event. then died.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

then thewholetorontoraptorsorganization died.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and i bought


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

a life saving


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

VInce carter lookalike


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

then threw it


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

into the depths


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

of the sun.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

where he burned


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

to a crisp


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

while the insides


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

of a spermwhale


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

used his shoes


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

which were timbalandz


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

PINK in colour


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

to digest all


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

of the worms


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

from the butt....


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

of a camel


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

where a rhom


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

killed his mother


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

who was 90000"


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

and one eyed


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and instead of


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

two which would


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

spray out krill


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

and bloodworns then


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

crap but also


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

pee'd on faces


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

because when it


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

wanted to breakdance


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

a sanchezi bit


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

his pinky toe!!!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and he cried


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

like when your


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

getting anal f*cked


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

in an alley


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

over in amsterdam (SP)


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

smokin a J


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

with snoop in


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

his 64 impala


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sittin on dubz


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

sippin on suds


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

shootin cops as


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

we say "fuckthepolice"


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

like a hitman


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

that sniped out


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

by eddie guerero


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

and the birdman


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

in the 313


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

sittin on keys


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

trigga got 5800


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

bux for sukin


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

spongebob square pants


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

and yosimity sam


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

and foghorn leghorn


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

thats alot of


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

balls in one


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

mouth for anyone


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

for spranga cause



Trigga said:


> for spranga cause


trigga isnt gay


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

Trigga said:


> for spranga cause


trigga isnt gay
[/quote]


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

which we don't

know, but trigga

needs to be

nice, cause spranga

picked up the

krill today hahahaha


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

mmmm.... krill......... good!!


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

so story continues


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

off to little


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

trigga thanks spranga


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

it's all good


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

in the hood


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Almost the end.

but theres more

to the story.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cuz right as


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

george bush said


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i quit. osama...


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

saddam got mad


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and loaded his

(osama saddam??)


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

ak47 and blasted


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

some holes in


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

air force one


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and tuxedoz from


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Local fish store


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

where the hastatus


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

all became dead.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

fin?


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

but then again


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the hastatus lived


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

unda de sea


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

an killed NJ


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

using a machete


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and bit his


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

big ears off


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and killed him


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

almost the end.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

but when it


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

started to rain


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

he came back

ps- i dont have big ears.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

but then he


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

slipped and fell


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and smacked his


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

eyeball on a


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bed of pins


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

infected with sars


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and herpes


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Trigga said:


> and herpes


man your cold


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

spranga's views triggawise


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

uh jigga wha


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

then trigga died


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

with large ears


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

around his throat


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

from NJz head


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

the damn end.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> the damn end.


of NJ wasnt


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

then it was.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

was or wasn't


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

oh it was.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

so the end


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

never happens cuz


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

there is no


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

educated people here.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cuz NJ ate


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Fried green tomatoes


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

then he died.

thats the end

of this gay

as hell thread

.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

if this thread

is gay as

hell why are

you posting here.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cuz he has

herpes since he

swallowed gg's juices

that night he

got drunk and

screwd a donkey


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

LAUGHS OUT LOUD


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha its nice that you and your boyfriend are trying to gang up on me, but hey i dont swing that way. peace out girl scouts.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

spranga said:


> LAUGHS OUT LOUD


cuz NJ cant

take a joke


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

holy crap totally can't take a joke. but whatevers clever. see ya


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Back to the


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> the damn end.












that just about KEEEEEEEEEEEEEELed me









NJ gets a little cranky


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

a LITTLE


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Trigga said:


> a LITTLE


little too much


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

of the extacy


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

and nuff tequila


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and appleton rum


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

all in one


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and yammed rass


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

fi dayz lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cuz him love


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

nyam pum pum


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

all de day


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

lame..ne ah swallow


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

spranga said:


> lame..ne ah swallow


then i smoked


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

or got suspended...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cuz of epilepsy


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Trigga said:


> cuz of epilepsy


why not get sh*t straight instead of accusing others?? (worth 3 posts)...like seriously man, whats the problem you got against us...i have nothing possible bad to say about you, or your team members or anyone on this site, i doubt the team does either, so why try and start sh*t?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lol no problem

just playin around

like usual see

cuz i am

good ol trigga


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Trigga said:


> lol no problem
> 
> just playin around
> 
> ...


kind of gets pretty irritating the sh*t you pull...oh well tho, all sites have some of you, another forum i attend to has someone exactly like you lol, except for hes older then 17 and hes not a "e thug"...anyways...good ol trigga


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

what the fuk iz an e thug


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Trigga said:


> what the fuk iz an e thug


lol, look around see if anyone knows...got any fish you want to sell me lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

no i dont


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and then NJ


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

put trigga down


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and scratched his


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

fuzzy spot cuz...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

trigga had died.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

due to major


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

goats attacking from


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

talkin bout NJ


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

because he admitted


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

that he saw


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Trigga said:


> that he saw


a bum giving


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

NJ the nasty


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

with Trigga watching


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

a raptor game


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Trigga said:


> a raptor game


with a hooker


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sexy one too


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Trigga said:


> sexy one too


was a heterosexual

just had to add, just noticed your sig trigga, lmfao


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and ran him


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

off a building


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

with pleasure from


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

the iceman and


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

trigga get the f*ck off my nuts.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

whos on your nuts


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

you with your every f*cking comment in this thread and this forum jesus christ. just get off me. and dont say your "cant take a joke" bullshit cuz it aint funny and it never was. leave my nuts alone go dangle on someone elses.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

we were talkin about me gettin a hooker







wtf are u smoking


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

he's smokin some


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

shut up spranga you have no clue what your talking about and mind your business, and trigga im readin thru your post in this thread and a lot of your shits directed at me like most of your posts in the team forums. get off my nuts, stay there.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

w/e you say...stop killing the damn thread u **** you dont see me coming into RIP and fuckin up ur threads stop doing it to mine. U got a problem u pm me and you wont have people budding into something you posted on a public forum.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

im not pming you over this bullshit, stop referring to me in the thread and ill stop killing it. just stop referrring to me in any of your posts i dont post about you ever so dont post about me. its not hard. the end.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> shut up spranga you have no clue what your talking about and mind your business, and trigga im readin thru your post in this thread and a lot of your shits directed at me like most of your posts in the team forums. get off my nuts, stay there.


buddy what'a ur problem with me. it's a thread that's a storyline just add 3 words and don't knock on it. if you don't like it don't post here.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i dont have a problem with you, you seem to feel the need to comment on situations you arent a part of.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

buddy it's a public thread all i'm doin is add 3 words. take it easy if you don't want me to post in this thread i won't. just say


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> im not pming you over this bullshit, stop referring to me in the thread and ill stop killing it. just stop referrring to me in any of your posts i dont post about you ever so dont post about me. its not hard. the end.


ok just keep that im not pming you thing in mind ok. And unless your god given name is NJKILLSYOU i can say w/e the f*ck i want


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i dont give a sh*t whats public and whats not, trigga is all over my nuts in this thread and others i tell him to lay off and you chime your 2cents in that noone wanted. post away i dont give a f*ck, im done posting in this thread and this forum.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

if you don't give a sh*t, don't bring sh*t to me. READ the thread topic. it's random posts. if you don't like what is being posted don't read,i my post did i write njkiilsyou this, no i'm just adding to the thread. and if you have a problem with trigga deal with him. and i'm not tryin to disrespect you.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

w.e yo its his time of the month


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i dont give a sh*t whats public and whats not, trigga is all over my nuts in this thread and others i tell him to lay off and you chime your 2cents in that noone wanted. post away i dont give a f*ck, im done posting in this thread and this forum.


relax guy, kick the feet up and take it easy dude







....spranga just went with the story line not trying to cause sh*t, you think he wants to get re-suspended again? nope...anyways....

me and trigga


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ate a dick.

you see how that works? i was just going along with the story. i apologize for even getting into this in this thread and should have started a new one like trigga does every time his man crush on me starts up again. sorry triggs ol boy for posting in your forum again, ill try to refrain in the future.









you can now go back to continue the story...



itstheiceman said:


> me and trigga


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> me and trigga


[/quote]

lol...and i do see how it works, and yes you did go along with the story...but saying i ate a dick was un called for...anyways...

NJ took anal


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

from himself cuz


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

its just how


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the cookie crumbles


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

so now that


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

wow.... if d-boy and I can stop fighting (and lament and spranga stopped too) I think you guys can relax.









/just realized that most fights seem to start in this forum :laugh:

Top of Page


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

acestro said:


> wow.... if d-boy and I can stop fighting (and lament and spranga stopped too) I think you guys can relax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya killed it man, there is no fighting going on here....

/ 2nd top of page?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Timbz bought a


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Timbz bought a


boston cream from


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

chinatown in NY


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

he sat through


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

on a lazyboy


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and then watched


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

over 50,000 meatspins


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

then bled furiously


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> then bled furiously


out his asshole


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cuz 50cent raped


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

his sisters freind


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and then xzibit


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Trigga said:


> and then xzibit


smoked a blunt


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

but was ditch


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

really bad ditch


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cuz the skunk


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

was too wet


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and didnt burn


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

so we drank


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

a 40oz bottle


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

of that good


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

old english liquor


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

O E ewwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

was what he


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

did not want


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

then the hooker


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

charged him extra


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

spontaneously combusted while


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

charging him extra


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cuz the bill


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

had coke on


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

his esophagus because


----------



## Murdoc (Feb 2, 2003)

he ate the


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

eight ball and


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

had big gummy's


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Which was also


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Geis said:


> Which was also


death creeping upon


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

his black ass


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

for stealing pudding


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

and pushing it


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

over the edge


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

till the damn


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

bitch fell off


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

bridge and broke


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

her hip bone


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

in two different


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

angles due to


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

falling on a


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

billy goat horn


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and miles davis


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

yes miles davis


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

played his trumpet


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

that anoying trumpet.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hes sooo good


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

he sucks bad


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

spranga laughs loud


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

trigga shoots all


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

the squrriles in


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

300+ posts here


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

once upon a time


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

this story ended.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

very good story.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

between the eyes


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

she took it


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

as i shot


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

a big load


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

in her a$$


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

which was huge


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

like trigga's mom's


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

YO WAT THE FUK IZ UR PROBLEM U FUKIN f****t STOP TALKIN BOUT MY MOM U FUCKIN BITCH


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Trigga said:


> YO WAT THE FUK IZ UR PROBLEM U FUKIN f****t STOP TALKIN BOUT MY MOM U FUCKIN BITCH


relax guy, continue... ( 3 words lol)


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

where were we


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Trigga said:


> where were we


when the platterpus


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

rolledover and croaked


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

with three wishes


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

for puss, green,


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ganja smokin elephants


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

not skunk green


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

but purple haze


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

NO Chocolate tai


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

nope, black demena


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

smoke filled room


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

cus snoopdogg took


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hotbox an elevator

(if you havent tried it TRY IT!) just pause the elevator between floors and spark it upp


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Trigga said:


> hotbox an elevator
> 
> *(if you havent tried it TRY IT!) just pause the elevator between floors and spark it upp*.....really?? lol...


at trump towers


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> hotbox an elevator
> 
> *(if you havent tried it TRY IT!) just pause the elevator between floors and spark it upp*.....really?? lol...


at trump towers
[/quote]

and the donald

yeye try it its so sick


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

took a hit


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

of ice's cannon


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

but then choked


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

on his balls


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

due to elephantitis


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

and an std


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

which was from


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

mr miles davis


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

not anna kournikova?


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

which sucked my


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

left nut, as


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

a pirahna came


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

and bit off


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Bigbird's right tit


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

then big bird


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

slapped out lament


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

and whipped out


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

a big shlong


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

and cold cocked


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the rubber chicken


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

with his black


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> with his black


latex suite and.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

whip theiceman repeatedly


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

as he begged


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

for old doughnuts


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

with out sprinkles


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

and banana filling


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

with caramel topping


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

and a big


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

dirty bum's shoe


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

that just smelled


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

like geis's face


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

so women flocked


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Geis said:


> so women flocked


towards geis beacuse


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

he smells like


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

pure sexy stud


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

you man whore


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

yes I am


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

but really wasnt


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

just a banana general


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

FTW! banana general!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> just a banana general


killed it by using 4 words.....sigh...damn corey........

anyways heres another

the hobo says


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

to geis that


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

he has feelings


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

and wants to


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

bend spranga over


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

but decided not


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

and grabbed fruit


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

off of a


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Naked Asian chick


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

AKA a transvestite


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

chicks with dicks


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

are common in


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

thailand. So watch


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

out for similar


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

dudes like you


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

with adams apple


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

and hairy nipples


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

. you need to


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

run off quickly


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

and get some


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

horny midget friend


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

with dry c*ck


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

and no balls


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

and genital herpes


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

to hump anything


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

that walks. even


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

skinny old granny


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

like a malaysian


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

one legged hippy


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

CRACK head who's


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

daughter sold toques


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> daughter sold toques


and white tee's


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

to bowling legends


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

with no teeth


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

and rubber nipples


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

with mushy lumps


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

covered in mold


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

to earn money


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

for transit tom


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

and his fast


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

ass nosey ways


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

those nosey ways


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> those nosey ways


tom is nosey


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Triggas back


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

from jail again


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

hows his ass


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

after being rampaged


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

by cave dwelling


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

ape lookin neanderthals


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

with giant ......... clubs


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

, not that kind


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

more of yours


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

but black jailbirds


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

made trigga do


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

some hot girlz


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

all night long


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

not really, gheyness


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

who's ghey you


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

corey sucked some


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

of trigga's balls


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

and then swallowed.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

his love juice


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

with joyful sounds


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

from his cornhole


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

of unbelievable proportions


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and then crosshair


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

slapped that bitch


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

out a window


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

While he cried


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

. the bad dream


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and wet himself


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

cause fire was


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

all over pants


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

. smart it was.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

So C0rey took


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

every guts within


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

and raised hell


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

and meet with


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

trigga's nuts......again


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

he slapped them


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

with his tounge


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

in the crotch


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

caught some pubes


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

then Trigga woke


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

up and sucked


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

corey's big toes


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

then C0rey punched


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

TRIGGAS BIG NOSE


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

LMFAO AHAHAHAHAAHA, then he woke up and sucked corey's big toes LMFAO ahahaha.....you **** make me laugh..

then his periode


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ended. the end.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

were gonna try this with 4 words now...

so trigga, lament, timbz


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

went to the circus


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

to have cotton candy


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

but it had


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

some bile on it.

Bile is a bitter, yellow or green alkaline fluid secreted by hepatocytes from the liver of most vertebrates. In many species, it is stored in the gallbladder between meals and upon eating is discharged into the duodenum where it excretes waste and aids the process of digestion of lipids.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

jmax611 said:


>


x2


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

from Marlen Brando's liver


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

which came from


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

A drunk man's car


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

They continued the quest


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

from avalon into


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

a huge rectum. licking


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

sugar from a bastered...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

adult pygmy prostate


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

which was inside


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

sucking on a...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

big fat lollipop


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

wihch was flavoured


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

like man juice


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

from a tranny


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

from 2p2fs house








you guys are nastyyy


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

and then trigga started


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

rubbing some dry c*ck


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

until it was


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

you guys suck


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> until it was


ready to penetrate


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

into 06z mouth


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

But then Trigga's mom...

made some nice cookies


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

which she fed


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

her piranha's a


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

piece of acestros


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

man boy like ass


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

which was purple

(only three words crossschair)


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

and not hers


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

ass shoveled drunk


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

stone cold steve


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

. Then triggas forum died


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

f*ck u said


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

how about posting huge images in your own forum? o wait then no one would see them.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> how about posting huge images in your own forum? o wait then no one would see them.










instant classic!!

marg war ftw!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> . Then triggas forum died












poor ol trigga









at least your forum isn't based on an extremely weak grasp of the English language and a frog.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thats a different frog


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

now its the same frog.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I miss the original frog.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

one with tha frog









just think Trigga, you could have had a kingdom as massive as Team Epilepsy


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lolll


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

but then again


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

rip sucks dick


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Trigga said:


> rip sucks dick


lol your cold


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and yam skunt


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh snap skunt


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

said NJ as


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

the man with


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the old hat


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

with a cat


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and a house


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

*moved to deleted forum*


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

in which acestro


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

tried to move


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

a dick down


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

forum was deleted


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

trigga got dressed

















compliments of Raf


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

trigga is hot..

not!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

and forum deleted


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

go to hell


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

or delete forum


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

delete tha boering


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

in rip forum

which is basically

all the same

random bullshit over

and over again


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

and over and over


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and over since


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

They have no


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

real skills just


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

just a bit of Polydactyly


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

which makes everything

wtf is polydactyly?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

not deleted forum


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Trigga said:


> which makes everything
> 
> wtf is polydactyly?


 polydactyly is the anatomical variant consisting of more than the usual number of digits on the hands and/or feet. It is a congenital abnormality, usually genetically inherited as an autosomal dominant trait. When each hand or foot has six digits, it is sometimes called hexadactyly, or hexadactylis.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

and rip owns all the end


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

peices of garbage


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

in easy forum


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

they have Hutchinson-Gilford syndrome


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

this game has gone to sh*t









you find Norbit yet Trigga?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

never posted once in this thread... first post in here sucks ass


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Timbz ur a


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

mean mean man


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

who watches meatspin


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

during church services


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

is such a


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sin against God


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

to not delete forum


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Timbz smokes so


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

he can eat


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

dick in deleted ..?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thread in a


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

deleted easy forum,


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

that was deleted


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

from the deleted


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

forum that got


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

deleted, very deleted


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

then got more


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

invincible because God


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

hates Antidisestablishmentarianism when...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

adolf hitler fought


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Harry Potter and


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

a gian beatle


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Then Godzilla came


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and ate cake


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

with his friend


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

dudley the dragon


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

banged trigga's dads


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

goldfishes sons daughters


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

then tha boreings...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

slaughter rips goat


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

and deleted da


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

entire rip forum


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

into an oblivion


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

then Easy died


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

To be reborn...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

with xeroderma pigmentosum


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

On his balls...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and the polyatomic


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

webcam hore slut


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

went out for


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

dung and cookies


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

from the oreo


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

dog bone factory


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

were they use


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

children as slaves


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

for making sexual


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

insertions into a


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

a duck-billed Platypus


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

with a metal


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

missle shaped paperweight


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

which saddam hussien


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

sold on ebay


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

for his hole


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

which was burning


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

from the tacobell


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

steak quesedilla which


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

made him wish


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

he was straight.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

but epididimitus caused


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

some inflammation of


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

the testicle's, due


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

to hermaphrodites biting


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

the corpus-spongiosum region


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and 50 cent


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Trigga said:


> and 50 cent


has hereditary lymphedema-distichiasis

we had a story going for 8 post's which is probably a record for your ill thought out thread, then you wonder in like Elmer fudd and ruin-it.:laugh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^^









...then Trigga Fudd....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

became worlds king


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

due to Acquired-Immune-Deficiency-Syndrome


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

from a crackhead


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

who ate crackers


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

in a dumpster


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

full of hermaphrodites.

AKA trigga's ( Elmer Fudd's) extended family


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

behind the abortionclinic


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

where Easy died










well... that was a great story guys....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and came back


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

what? No way


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

said the zombie


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

slayer, who slayed


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> slayer, who slayed


Salman-Rushdie unsuccessfully


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

went to china


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

then Easy croaked


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

AND RIP DIED


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

in Trigga's dream


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

which became reality


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

in 'opposite world'.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

in which


----------

